# Dog repellent?



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

I have these hick neighbors that have a dog that is always at our fence barking non stop. I'm wondering if there is something I could spray or put along the fence line to keep the dog away. Let it go bark at the owners back door and not mine.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Had the same thing here afew years back.(the LOW LIFE findly lost his house) Don't know about any spray Except lead which is against the law and its not the dog ITS THE OWNER OF THE DOG. Have you talked to said owner if he is like the one I had it won't help but maybe it will with him? If not check with your township on its dog barking laws I had to turn my neighbor in more than once I know he got a ticket for it aleast once His cure was keeping the dog on the other side of his house. He maybe made to put a shock collar on him. I hate people who own dogs or any pets that don't train or do anything with them. You could try some ground up hot peppers and sprinkle along fence maybe dog will sniff some in? Good Luck


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

2Lungs said:


> Had the same thing here afew years back.(the LOW LIFE findly lost his house) Don't know about any spray Except lead which is against the law and its not the dog ITS THE OWNER OF THE DOG. Have you talked to said owner if he is like the one I had it won't help but maybe it will with him? If not check with your township on its dog barking laws I had to turn my neighbor in more than once I know he got a ticket for it aleast once His cure was keeping the dog on the other side of his house. He maybe made to put a shock collar on him. I hate people who own dogs or any pets that don't train or do anything with them. You could try some ground up hot peppers and sprinkle along fence maybe dog will sniff some in? Good Luck


Thanks man. There is no talking to these idiots. I feel like I live in hicksville with these idiots living here. First their kids had a garage band that practiced from noon until 10 everyday VERY loud. That took 3 calls to the police and a visit from a councilman to hear just how loud it was. Of course the cops would not do anything until the councilman told them to. I'll try the pepper I think.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Bear spray


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

i used to have issues with a neighbor's dogs and had fun with this - http://www.stungunsandtasers.com/dogchaser.htm - they'd yelp, tuck their tails and run....


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

LushLife said:


> i used to have issues with a neighbor's dogs and had fun with this - http://www.stungunsandtasers.com/dogchaser.htm - they'd yelp, tuck their tails and run....


That really works?


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

50 yds + 

I'd just discretely point and click, then enjoy the quiet....

I'm sure the neighbors wondered why the dogs wanted back in the house so quickly


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

LushLife said:


> 50 yds +
> 
> I'd just discretely point and click, then enjoy the quiet....
> 
> I'm sure the neighbors wondered why the dogs wanted back in the house so quickly


Thanks!

I think we might give this a try.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

LushLife said:


> 50 yds +
> 
> I'd just discretely point and click, then enjoy the quiet....
> 
> I'm sure the neighbors wondered why the dogs wanted back in the house so quickly


Thanx for the tip


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

I found them on Target.com for under $19!
http://www.target.com/Ultrasonic-Dog-Chaser-Controller/dp/B001ETT7Z0#communityReviews

I'm going to order one tonight.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Too bad they dont have shock collars for humans that think they are pet owners. And are really untrained humans, pet's seldom need training but humans who own pets almost always do. Try not to be mad at the dog, it really is just a reflection of his/her owner.


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Greenbush future said:


> Too bad they dont have shock collars for humans that think they are pet owners. And are really untrained humans, pet's seldom need training but humans who own pets almost always do. Try not to be mad at the dog, it really is just a reflection of his/her owner.


Trust me, I hate these people. I'd rather have one of those high power noise beams they use on ships to fight pirates and aim it at their house all day. One of these days will have a nice privacy fence up over there.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Kind of a high-jack
[/COLOR] 
Great article today about a lady at a church who was worried about being robbed after collections were taken right after mass. I guess Hornet spray works just as good and it goes about 25 feet very well. It will blind the "dirt bag" UNTILL HE/SHE RECEIVES MEDICAL TREATMENT.


----------

